# Combat Pants Shortage?



## Gunshark (21 Jan 2016)

So I couldn't get the right size combat pants at my local unit in Nov/Dec last year. And again couldn't today. Low stock. Is there a Canada-wide pants shortage right now? Are there any other ways/places to get the pants that fit? Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2016)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Are there any other ways/places to get the pants that fit? Thanks.



Army Surplus is typically better stocked than Depot in Montreal. They Afghans can provide uniforms for their soldiers in a timely fashion. We apparently, as a G8 nation, cannot. Someone in the bowels of NDHQ needs to be fired.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Someone in the bowels of NDHQ needs to be fired.



Or promoted/posted


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jan 2016)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Or promoted/posted



Which is the typical recourse. Mind, all that happens then is that you've taken a rogue idiot, from a confined, manageable place and set them loose in the wild to spread their special kind of stupidity.


----------



## Gunshark (22 Jan 2016)

I'm too new to comment on staff pro/de-motions.  But yes, it's frustrating. I was told there has been a shortage for a while. As for military surplus stores, I haven't seen them sell work uniforms. Not sure if it's because it's illegal, or they're sold out because they too are experiencing a shortage haha. So the home unit is low stocked indefinitely, not allowed to request from other units, army surplus stores don't have them (and I'd rather not get it there anyway), and online doesn't seem legal either, not to mention they're probably knock-offs. I guess I'll just have to hurry up and wait for the right size to come in? Has this ever been an issue for you old timers? Thanks.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jan 2016)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> I'm too new to comment on staff pro/de-motions.  But yes, it's frustrating. I was told there has been a shortage for a while. As for military surplus stores, I haven't seen them sell work uniforms. Not sure if it's because it's illegal, or they're sold out because they too are experiencing a shortage haha. So the home unit is low stocked indefinitely, not allowed to request from other units, army surplus stores don't have them (and I'd rather not get it there anyway), and online doesn't seem legal either, not to mention they're probably knock-offs. I guess I'll just have to hurry up and wait for the right size to come in? Has this ever been an issue for you old timers? Thanks.



You could try calling different bases and asking the supply techs (if you can manage to connect to them) if they have pants in your size.   Drive all the way to the base and try to beg/bullshit/cry your way into exchanging your pants for you.

It's sad we need to resort to such measures to make ourselves look professional.


----------



## Gunshark (22 Jan 2016)

Haha alright thanks. I need to start making friends at different bases.


----------



## sidemount (22 Jan 2016)

Thats what I had to do 2 years ago to get new pants. Pet didnt have my size for months. I was tasked to Borden to instruct for a couple months and got 2 new pair there.

Its sad we have to do that sometimes....


----------



## MJP (22 Jan 2016)

sidemount said:
			
		

> Thats what I had to do 2 years ago to get new pants. Pet didnt have my size for months. I was tasked to Borden to instruct for a couple months and got 2 new pair there.
> 
> Its sad we have to do that sometimes....



Even sadder is that some we don't move excess stock in one location to cover off deficiencies in another area.  It was tried for Edmonton and roundly shot down.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2016)

MJP said:
			
		

> Even sadder is that some we don't move excess stock in one location to cover off deficiencies in another area.  It was tried for Edmonton and roundly shot down.



Damn those troops and their initiative.


----------



## CombatDoc (22 Jan 2016)

There are actually two solutions to your problem that nobody has mentioned. I recommend option 2. 
1. Gain weight.
2. Lose weight. 

Lest you think I jest, I was told at my clothing stores I could have either size 34 or size 38 for a 36" waist. Too big or too small, but, no just right. They apparently only come in 4" gaps.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2016)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> There are actually two solutions to your problem that nobody has mentioned. I recommend option 2.
> 1. Gain weight.
> 2. Lose weight.
> 
> Lest you think I jest, I was told at my clothing stores I could have either size 34 or size 38 for a 36" waist. Too big or too small, but, no just right. They apparently only come in 4" gaps.



That's the sizing, but they have elastic in the waistband to narrow it down a bit. Its hard for people with 35" waist, have to walk around like you're busting out the button on the pants because its swimming in 38s.


----------



## Gunshark (25 Jan 2016)

Yeah I'm sort of similar to that. I'm around 31 waist, so 30 and 34 are not great but no way around it other than losing a few pounds maybe. When pants are too long though, it creates that excess bagginess below the crotch and looks sloppy. Anyway, no biggy, will just wait until my size is available. Cheers.


----------



## CountDC (16 Feb 2016)

Guess some people should be happy when I hand mine in then.  7038 size - wow no wonder they seem so big, I'm only a 33.


----------

